# Genre Similar to this Particular Part of this Track



## Bevo

So obviously it's Jazz (Randy Newman's specialty), but is there a specific genre of Jazz where I could find something similar to the part ranging from 2:47 (the start of the clarinet) to 3:23? This is the theme for Mike's character in the film, and I love this style of instrumental music (particularly love the sound of that clarinet, and then the bass line in that following syncopated chord progression). Does anyone have a suggested genre, artist, or even piece they can suggest? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pugg

Try some recording by Mr Acker Bilk.


----------



## Bevo

Pugg said:


> Try some recording by Mr Acker Bilk.


This is great! Thank you greatly! :tiphat:


----------

